# Ridgid Wet Saw



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Diamond blades are not all created equal. For porcelain and especially glass tiles use a better grade blade. I use a blade made for glass tile cutting. It will contain finer diamonds packed more densely on the blade.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Also make sure you're not feeding the tile too fast.


----------



## fyreme (Mar 14, 2009)

*Brand*



Bob Mariani said:


> Diamond blades are not all created equal. For porcelain and especially glass tiles use a better grade blade. I use a blade made for glass tile cutting. It will contain finer diamonds packed more densely on the blade.


What brand of blade would you recommend for cutting ceramic/porcelin tile?

Thank you.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

I use a MK-215GL for glass and a TX-30 pro blade for porcelain. I do not use ceramic much other than porcelain ceramics.


----------



## aspen2001 (Feb 5, 2017)

The first thing you need to do is align the saw. The blade may not be 90 degrees to the table and the 90 degree to the guide. Look back at the instruction for the saw to see how to adjust it. I just bought a Rigid R4040 and I have to realign both to get it set correctly. I also increase the water flow on the pump. I did buy a new blade because of the number of cuts I had to make with my saw. I am beveling some of my tile to reduce the edge surface that is visible. Good luck with adjusting you saw.


----------

